# Toronto Open, Fall 2015 - Biggest 1-day WCA competition!



## tarandeep5 (Sep 19, 2015)

Date: November 28, 2015
Location: 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada M4Y 1C2 (The Central YMCA)

Events:
2x2x2 (Three rounds)
3x3x3 (Three rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed (Three rounds)
4x4x4 (One round)*
Skewb (Two rounds)
Pyraminx (Two rounds)

*Could be 2 rounds depending on turnout.

No schedule has been released yet, but registration will start at 8:45 AM.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 19, 2015)

What time is this taking place at? I want to go but I live far and I have lessons till like 12:30.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 19, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> What time is this taking place at? I want to go but I live far and I have lessons till like 12:30.



The registration/check-in will start at 8:45 as mentioned, and the first event(2x2) will start at 9:15.

All the info is here: Event Page


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yayayayay, I can come!!!!!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 21, 2015)

I cant make it :'(
Oh well. I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 21, 2015)

BTW On Cubing Out loud where you can buy early registration it still says TOSp2015 registration and not TOF2015 registration...


----------



## Phinagin (Sep 21, 2015)

Hopefully I can make this one, and it would be my first comp.


----------



## TehSparkeDerp (Sep 21, 2015)

Yesss I'm going to this one, first comp!


----------



## xchippy (Sep 21, 2015)

Where is the schedule?


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 21, 2015)

xchippy said:


> Where is the schedule?



It's not out yet.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I cant make it :'(
> Oh well. I hope everyone has fun!



Ya, me neither...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 21, 2015)

xchippy said:


> Where is the schedule?



Schedules aren't announced until online registration is closed. The schedule remains flexible until the number of competitors is more or less determined and accurate estimations can be made as to how long each event will take. You can expect registration to start at 8:45 as stated in the OP and for the comp to end sometime around 6.

edit: ninjad, but I gave some info


----------



## Xtremecubing (Sep 22, 2015)

Super excited when I saw this, hoping for a sub 12 3x3 average, along with a sub 10 single, but if those don't work out, making finals would be nice. Does anyone know if the finals for 3x3 are going to be head to head?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Sep 22, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> Does anyone know if the finals for 3x3 are going to be head to head?



We don't typically have head to head finals, so probably not.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey, this might be my first competition. I average 40 seconds in 3x3, 8s in 2x2, and 20s for pyraminx. Do they allow you to compete if you have slow times like me?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 23, 2015)

MartyMcFly said:


> Hey, this might be my first competition. I average 40 seconds in 3x3, 8s in 2x2, and 20s for pyraminx. Do they allow you to compete if you have slow times like me?



Anyone of any speed can compete (you just may not make cut-off times).


----------



## MartyMcFly (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 27, 2015)

MartyMcFly said:


> Hey, this might be my first competition. I average 40 seconds in 3x3, 8s in 2x2, and 20s for pyraminx. Do they allow you to compete if you have slow times like me?



Anyone is allowed to compete. ANYONE. Even non-cubers. The cutoff for 3x3 is 10 min and 2x2 is 45 sec-1 min


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 27, 2015)

MJCuber8595 said:


> Anyone is allowed to compete. ANYONE. Even non-cubers. The cutoff for 3x3 is 10 min and 2x2 is 45 sec-1 min



But that would be a waste of money if you were a non-cuber...


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 27, 2015)

MartyMcFly said:


> Hey, this might be my first competition. I average 40 seconds in 3x3, 8s in 2x2, and 20s for pyraminx. Do they allow you to compete if you have slow times like me?



No they don't allow you to compete because you'll travel back in time and get WRs with negative solving time.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 29, 2015)

plzplzplz let the 4x4 cutoff be 1:30... not gonna happen tho... i sad... i cri evrytiem ;_;


----------



## Xtremecubing (Sep 30, 2015)

The cutoffs at basically all Canadian comps are 1:10, I missed the cut at TOSpring but now I'm averaging 55 so I should be fine.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2015)

Tempting. It's been a while since I've invaded Canada.


----------



## 1Neoisaisa (Oct 3, 2015)

Me Too!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 22, 2015)

This is going to be a big comp, 150 people registered and the comp isn't for a month.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Tempting. It's been a while since I've invaded Canada.



statchu pls come i have yet to meet you


----------



## biscuit (Oct 23, 2015)

<offtopic>
All you Canadians rooting for the Blue Jay's are goin' DOWN tonight! My Brother just predicted a 5-3 score (with KC winning of course... Because were that much better).
</offtopic>

EDIT: Yeah baby! See you guys next year! Stinks about price doing so poorly in the post season... What doesn't stink is the Royals in the WS!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> <offtopic>
> All you Canadians rooting for the Blue Jay's are goin' DOWN tonight! My Brother just predicted a 5-3 score (with KC winning of course... Because were that much better).
> </offtopic>
> 
> EDIT: Yeah baby! See you guys next year! Stinks about price doing so poorly in the post season... What doesn't stink is the Royals in the WS!



Price wasn't that bad, the Jays lack of fundamentals and inability to play small ball was what hurt them, they were also 0-11 with RISP. In tight postseason games you have to score runs when you have leadoff doubles, back to back walks, 1st and 3rd none out, and the Jays didn't do that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not saying this will happen for sure, far from it, but if I flew in the morning of and left the same day, would anyone be willing to give me a ride from Pearson to the venue and back?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 25, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> Price wasn't that bad, the Jays lack of fundamentals and inability to play small ball was what hurt them, they were also 0-11 with RISP. In tight postseason games you have to score runs when you have leadoff doubles, back to back walks, 1st and 3rd none out, and the Jays didn't do that.



One big thing is team dynamics. The Royals trust each other, Yost (teh manager) trusts his players too, which is huge. The Blue Jays have a ton of really good players, but they just don't seem to jell. 

0-11 with RISP is pretty bad... That's another difference between the teams, the Royals feed off of each others hits. Also that possible fan interference... Oh gosh. I'm not convinced that it would have gone over. Plus Erin (if you were watching on sports net, she is a field reporter for fox, interviews the managers and players, and did an interview wit the guy who caught that ball) saying he was from Blue Springs Kansas... Fail. Blue Springs Kanasas is not a place. Missouri on the other hand...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2015)

Guess who's coming?


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 20, 2015)

242 people registered, and 10 with official sub 10 averages, getting into 3x3 finals is probably going to require high 10 low 11.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 20, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Guess who's coming?



yo take me with you plz


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 20, 2015)

It would really helpful to the organization team if people pay on-line here.

And if you are planning to buy merchandise from Cubing Out Loud use the discount code: TOF2015. Doing so will waive the shipping fee and you can pick-up your order at Toronto Open Fall 2015.

By paying on-line you can skip the insane lineups during the morning rush and make the organization team's lives a lot easier.


----------



## AlyssaExpress (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

We are one week away!!! If you are coming, please pre-pay your registration fee online HERE. It will help the organizing team immensely, morning registration will run WAY smoother, plus you won't have to wait in the long line to pay on the morning of!

Thanks & see you next weekend! Looking forward to it!  (250 Competitors - Could be the biggest one-day comp in WCA history?!)


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 21, 2015)

AlyssaExpress said:


> 250 Competitors - Could be the biggest one-day comp in WCA history?!



And to think I was the 16th to register... 

wow

so many people!

EDIT: lol now there's 249


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2015)

AlyssaExpress said:


> 250 Competitors - Could be the biggest one-day comp in WCA history?!


If at least 190 people show up and compete, then yes.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Nov 25, 2015)

*Toronto Fall*

Can't wait for it! My train leaves from Ottawa at 12:00 PM from Ottawa. Anyone else going on that train?


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 25, 2015)

Dang, it I can't come, because I have schedule on that day.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 25, 2015)

There's a 1:00 4x4 cutoff, that is steep.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 25, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> There's a 1:00 4x4 cutoff, that is steep.





IAmEpic2004 said:


> plzplzplz let the 4x4 cutoff be 1:30... not gonna happen tho... i sad... i cri evrytiem ;_;



My dreams, crushed


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 25, 2015)

the cutoff is only so harsh because there are so many competitors. how would it be possible for 100+ people (guessing how many ppl would make a 1:30 cut) to finish an ao 5 in a 1 day comp?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Nov 25, 2015)

This is gonna be my first comp. I'm kinda slow at everything. How does it feel when you go to a competition and don't do good? Is it normal to be slower in competition? I need to mentally prepare myself


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 25, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> This is gonna be my first comp. I'm kinda slow at everything. How does it feel when you go to a competition and don't do good? Is it normal to be slower in competition? I need to mentally prepare myself



It feels terrible to do badly in comps

yes, most people do badly at their first comp

to mentally prepare yourself: dont care. the more you care, the more you get nervous. thats why 'quitting' works.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Nov 25, 2015)

It'll be so hard to get a table lol


----------



## StubbsCubing (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone staying at Courtyard by Marriot? (The one thats like a minute away from the YMCA)


----------



## StubbsCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

*TOF Schedule*

The schedule is officially out! Done at 5:20? Wow, thought it would be like 7 or so.


----------



## claudeccantin (Nov 26, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> This is gonna be my first comp. I'm kinda slow at everything. How does it feel when you go to a competition and don't do good? Is it normal to be slower in competition? I need to mentally prepare myself



Do not expect anything at your first competition. Take it all in. Try to enjoy yourself (even if, when you actually compete, you will hear every little noise around you, and feel like a thousand eyes watching your every moves. Try to keep in mind this is not reality -- in fact, other people are encouraging you).

Think of it this way: most people cannot solve the cube, let alone do it quickly in front of a few hundred speed cubers! ALL competitors should be proud of themselves.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 26, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> This is gonna be my first comp. I'm kinda slow at everything. How does it feel when you go to a competition and don't do good? Is it normal to be slower in competition? I need to mentally prepare myself



My advice is, when you get nervous (which probably happen) breath deeply and stay loose. Shake it out and pretend like you don't care.


----------



## Skullush (Nov 27, 2015)

As per request, I made a Pick 'Em for this competition:

http://goo.gl/forms/pFCK2D1X1k

Pick who you think will get 1st, 2nd, 3rd in each event, etc. I'll post the results here after the comp


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 27, 2015)

Damn can't go. Ugh. All comps missed this year. I better have time next year!!!


----------



## StubbsCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

on the train headed to Toronto!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

Seems like a pretty packed schedule, with 250 people.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Seems like a pretty packed schedule, with 250 people.



Actually 281 + walk-ups.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 29, 2015)

seemed to have gone on schedule, idk how you guys did it but gj


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> seemed to have gone on schedule, idk how you guys did it but gj



canadiancubing's organization is on point. I wasnt there (wish I was!) but being able to pull off a 1-day comp with that many people is insane (smart move only having 6 events).


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 29, 2015)

I forgot my 42 mm mini 3x3 at the comp. I am not sure about the brand(as I had just traded for it), but it was stickerless, and had a very unusual logo on the white side. If anyone knows anything please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2015)

Someone left Mirror Blocks behind on one of the tables. Let me know if you're missing yours so I can give it back to you next competition.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> canadiancubing's organization is on point. I wasnt there (wish I was!) but being able to pull off a 1-day comp with that many people is insane (smart move only having 6 events).



From what I heard, the execution of the competition was a joint effort of both Dave Campbell and James Hildreth. They each ran a separate room in the YMCA with their own equipment, as no room in that building could host that many competitors. That gave them 20+ stations, which is more than enough to serve 250 people for the day.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 29, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> From what I heard, the execution of the competition was a joint effort of both Dave Campbell and James Hildreth. They each ran a separate room in the YMCA with their own equipment, as no room in that building could host that many competitors. That gave them 20+ stations, which is more than enough to serve 250 people for the day.



Awesome!


----------



## ZZTrooper (Nov 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> canadiancubing's organization is on point. I wasnt there (wish I was!) but being able to pull off a 1-day comp with that many people is insane (smart move only having 6 events).



We were off schedule by like an hour after all the first rounds, but that amount decreased during the later rounds when there were less people. I think by the end we were late by about 40 minutes or so, but still it was pretty well done.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 29, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> From what I heard, the execution of the competition was a joint effort of both Dave Campbell and James Hildreth. They each ran a separate room in the YMCA with their own equipment, as no room in that building could host that many competitors. That gave them 20+ stations, which is more than enough to serve 250 people for the day.



The execution should be credited to more like 20 people. James and I acted as co-delegates and made sure things moved along. But its success came from the organizing work that was done before we ever set food in the venue. 

We had 16 timers in total. James' equipment definitely helped us make it possible, and I am super grateful for his involvement as well as all my staff and the countless volunteers. It was a community effort. Our community is one of the best in the world, and we proved that at this competition.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 29, 2015)

Did Craig get to keep that credit card?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> From what I heard, the execution of the competition was a joint effort of both Dave Campbell and James Hildreth. They each ran a separate room in the YMCA with their own equipment, as no room in that building could host that many competitors. That gave them 20+ stations, which is more than enough to serve 250 people for the day.



There were actually only 10 stations in the auditorium, and 6 stations in the "side room", which were the amounts that each room could reasonably fit lined up in a row. There were 3 scrambling stations instead of the usual 2, and each were assigned to 5-6 timing stations instead of the usual 4. 

In addition to canadiancubing's amazing organization and management skills and James being there to co-delegate, what helped tremendously were all the full-time and part-time volunteers. On top of the usual volunteers, plenty of family members of competitors wanted to help out, so we kept finding more ways in which they could help. We had 3-4 runners for every scrambling station instead of the usual 2, including one whose job was to bring the cubes from the drop-off area to the scrambling station. The only thing we were really lacking were cube covers, because 10-12 per scrambling station wasn't enough to keep up with the scramblers. 


Edit: Ninja'd. Oh well, I'm not deleting this post.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2015)

DYK:

"The only reason I come to competitions is to stop you from winning" 
"I have two hands, why should I practice with just one?"

- Bill Wang

Also: Sipping cement with straws nearly is impossible


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 29, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> DYK:
> 
> *"The only reason I come to competitions is to stop you from winning"
> "I have two hands, why should I practice with just one?"*
> ...



hahaha i somehow knew who those quotes were from without reading it!

cement....?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 29, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> DYK:
> 
> "The only reason I come to competitions is to stop you from winning"
> "I have two hands, why should I practice with just one?"
> ...



i swear to god if you nerds just used a spoon like you were supposed to


----------



## AlyssaExpress (Nov 29, 2015)

Dave Campbell said:


> The execution should be credited to more like 20 people. James and I acted as co-delegates and made sure things moved along. But its success came from the organizing work that was done before we ever set food in the venue.
> 
> We had 16 timers in total. James' equipment definitely helped us make it possible, and I am super grateful for his involvement as well as all my staff and the countless volunteers. It was a community effort. Our community is one of the best in the world, and we proved that at this competition.



I second this!! The Canadian cubing community is seriously AMAZING... we definitely introduced all 120+ first timer competitors to how awesome the cubing community is yesterday!  

ps.. @cement comments: omg. why is that even a thing?! #BillDrinksCement #ThatsWhyHesFast?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Nov 29, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> DYK:
> 
> "The only reason I come to competitions is to stop you from winning"
> "I have two hands, why should I practice with just one?"
> ...



Supposedly somebody asked Bill to sign his a**, and he replied with something along the lines of "it's too small to sign". I wasn't there since I was watching the people underneath us play basketball, but my friend was there and he heard it.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 29, 2015)

TOF2015 was a great competition! Thanks to everyone who helped out to make this competition possible!

DYK:
- OH podium is 4th in the world.
- Ray lost his 2x2 before finals.
- Then lost 2x2 finals.
- I got a 9.37 3x3 average.
- Now there are 3 Jonathan's who have an official 9.37 average.
- "Don't use that door."
- "You're not supposed to use that door."
- "Why did you go through that door?"
- Craig left early -_-
- TOF2015 and the organization team were awesome!


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 29, 2015)

DYK:
-I can only do well if I use someone else's cube?
-Somebody competed in both 2x2 and 3x3, and got better times in 3x3?
-Accidentally driving the wrong way down a one-way street?
-Antoine's name is actually spelled Antyoine?
-The straws provided were not strong enough to sip cement?



Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> i swear to god if you nerds just used a spoon like you were supposed to



but cups are for drinking out of


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 29, 2015)

Dave Campbell said:


> The execution should be credited to more like 20 people. James and I acted as co-delegates and made sure things moved along. But its success came from the organizing work that was done before we ever set food in the venue.
> 
> We had 16 timers in total. James' equipment definitely helped us make it possible, and I am super grateful for his involvement as well as all my staff and the countless volunteers. It was a community effort. Our community is one of the best in the world, and we proved that at this competition.



Of course -- I didn't mean to diminish the prep work that was done in order to pull off something like this. I imagine it was mostly you leading the printing/sorting of scorecards for a 250 person competition, which is not a fun task at all. Wish I could have been there to see it in action! Sounds like you all did a marvelous job handling this turnout.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 30, 2015)

The official number of competitors is 270! More competitors than Euro 2014!


----------

